# Gas/Wood residential pizza/bread oven



## robca (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi there. I'm new to this forum (writing from, believe it or not, sunny Seattle, WA... yes, it's sunny here, from time to time 

I'm planning my new dream kitchen, and I know I want a traditional brick oven for Pizza and bread. Even if my Italian genes are screaming, I don't think I want to get a wood-fired oven, as I have limited time to cook, and properly pre-heating a wood oven takes time, making it less likely to be used.

Do you know of any residential gas-fired brick oven for sale in the USA? I know that woodstone has a product that can be used both for a small restaurant and the home, but seems a bit big... any other option?

thanks in advance, Rob


----------



## scott123 (Dec 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

Here in NYC, most pizza ovens are Vulcan ovens. The high end pizzerias use coal. Billy Joel has a wood burning oven in his home 

In my travels, I stumbled across this montague oven which appears to be a Vulcan clone of sorts. It looks like it should put out an impressive pizza, although it won't hit the temperatures of a woodburning oven, it's not tall enough for some breads, and it isn't cheap.

How many pizzas are you looking to bake at once? How often are you planning on making pizza? Although you save some elbow grease of not having to cut wood, a good gas oven doesn't preheat all that quickly.

Do you have the space for a regular oven and a pizza oven? You might want to buy a large high end oven and fabricate a hearth for it which can be removed if needed. I've also heard of people with two regular ovens, one of top of the other. Maybe you could make one a dedicated pizza/bread oven and fabricate a hearth for that. The technology behind pizza/bread ovens is not that complicated. All you need to recreate them at home is lots of thermal mass (ie thick stone/brick) in your ceiling, walls and hearth.


----------



## sacwoodpusher (Nov 27, 2010)

Look at www.norcalovenworks.com, www.fornobravo.com, and maybe even hit the Forno Bravo forums.


----------

